# italy



## TheEarl (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi i wonder if anybody could tell me how easy it would be to buy a piece of land / woodland in Italy please , any advicewould be priceless.
Thankyou.
Matt


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you've got the cash it's very easy


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello,

I try to tell you how is simple to buy a Land in Puglia (South of Italy).

In Puglia you can choose a lot of types of cultivations: olives tree; grapes tree (moscato grapes or negramaro grapes etc.-tipical Puglia's wine); almond tree; etc...

- You should choose if you want a land with a villa or if you want a land to build a house or you want only a Land for cultivation.

- You meet the owner land and you can define the price. The price is e/mq

- You go to the real estate registry (catasto in italian language) and you can define if the land is confiscated. If is not confiscated you can buy the land.

- Then you'll pay the land price to the seller in front of the notary. 
The notary certify that you are paying money to the seller then the land becomes yours.

- You go to the real estate registry where you upload the documents about the new owner land.

If you need an help don't hesitate to contact me I'm an Architect- Structural engineer therefore I can help You easily :v

Regards
ilario


----------



## TheEarl (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you for your reply , the legal aspect of things is where I am wary I do not want to purchase something and then have someone come along 6 months later and claim that the land is in fact theirs


----------



## TheEarl (Jun 30, 2016)

Could you elaborate please


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello TheEarl,

If your purchase is followed by an architect or Chartered engineer you have the legal guarantee. 
The Italian law is different by the England law in property's subject matter. For example when you buy a land or an house or a villa with land, the property of these is your for ever. There is not a time contract between you and the state , like in England. Your property is your property, forever! You'll have to pay taxes on your property.

Regards 

ilario


----------



## TheEarl (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for your help, I would of course employ somebody to deal with the legal aspect of things , are the taxes a yearly charge on land as well , I am really looking for something rural without a structure on it as want to live as simply as possible


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

TheEarl said:


> Thanks for your help, I would of course employ somebody to deal with the legal aspect of things , are the taxes a yearly charge on land as well , I am really looking for something rural without a structure on it as want to live as simply as possible


- Yes, The taxes are a yearly charge on land. 
- The taxes are commensurate to the land's value. 
- ok, you don't want a structure on it, but where will you live?


----------



## TheEarl (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a camper van that would suffice until i sorted something else out but would only want something simple nota house as such


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Perfect!!!


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

If you want I can ask a question to the council, because I don't know if you can buy a land with an England address. Let me know.


----------



## TheEarl (Jun 30, 2016)

That would be very helpful if you wouldn't mind , thank you again


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

it's a pleasure!


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello, I asked to the council. They told me that you can buy your land easily with your england residence, and you can live in the camper van.

Regards


----------



## TheEarl (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you for your help it would seem that I need to make the next step and actually visit some of the land I have seen , in person I am hoping to be able to drive over in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

I live in Puglia. If you want we can meet!


----------



## TheEarl (Jun 30, 2016)

ilario said:


> I live in Puglia. If you want we can meet!


Hi 
I have seen somewhere in Molisa that looks nearly perfect for what I want , I have emailed the company but as yet have heard nothing ?


----------

